

The 75 — 20 — 5 Rule - zekers
https://medium.com/tech-blogging/43d78a82e103

======
freditup
Wonder if this article itself falls into that 75%, 20%, or 5%. As the author
says himself: "The likelihood that what you’re reading is completely accurate
is very, very, very small. There may be some truth there. There may be none.
Just know that."

